# Development, Cute pics of babies



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.irishrats.co.uk/peacheslitter.htm


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh, that's cute.

I like this site a lot. http://ratgrowth.homestead.com/

We're about to have babies here - my friend breeds for snake food, and I love watching them grow. The doe is so huge right now she looks like she swallowed a baseball! She'll probably have them tonight. I was thinking about posting daily development pics, but that seems kinda morbid considering that they're going to be eaten. (not live - that's awful)


----------



## Strike2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

ooh, such beautiful babies!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

They are very beautiful!!!! Love love them all


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Awwwe adorable babies.


----------

